# 18th International Slipper Orchid Symposium



## suzyquec (Jul 28, 2016)

I just registered to attend the Slipper Orchid Symposium in Apopka, Fl November 5th and wondered if anyone else was interested.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2016)

Can you copy and paste a link here?


----------



## suzyquec (Jul 29, 2016)

http://slippersymposium.com/

Here is the link for the symposium.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## SFLguy (Jul 29, 2016)

How much will the price of attendance be because $65 is a pretty penny


----------



## suzyquec (Jul 29, 2016)

To attend just the symposium with lunch is $25.


----------



## JAB (Jul 29, 2016)

$65 is a pretty penny to learn from four of the best, eat and attend a gathering?? Don't get out much do you?? 

Bummer it is in Florida. Great line up of speakers and I know Hillsview Gardens will be vending there as well.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2016)

Hmmmmm, I will be in Florida at that time....


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 29, 2016)

Hmm... Could be a birthday trip. Already have the following week off. Scare the hell out of my sis-in-law if I showed up at her door unexpected.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 29, 2016)

Suzyquec, If I'm not mistaken, you are incorrect and that $25 fee that you are referring to is if you bring someone else in to just join you for lunch or the BBQ. This does not allow them access to the speakers or sales area.


----------



## suzyquec (Jul 29, 2016)

Bob
You are correct I misread it. Thank you for the heads up on that. 
Susan


----------



## SFLguy (Jul 29, 2016)

JAB said:


> $65 is a pretty penny to learn from four of the best, eat and attend a gathering?? Don't get out much do you??
> 
> Bummer it is in Florida. Great line up of speakers and I know Hillsview Gardens will be vending there as well.



As a college student, yeah it is


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 30, 2016)

SFLguy said:


> As a college student, yeah it is



Maybe if you contact the o gainers maybe they can give you a student discount? Maybe offer to volunteer (help with setup etc?).


----------



## SFLguy (Jul 30, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Maybe if you contact the o gainers maybe they can give you a student discount? Maybe offer to volunteer (help with setup etc?).


Hmm that could work. Wouldn't hurt to ask


----------



## JAB (Jul 30, 2016)

Priorities amigo. $65 for what you get is a far greater value then ones return in any bar... for instance. Not to mention it is several months away still. 
Like Linus said offer to volunteer. Hit members up and see if any one can help with rides/hotels etc.


----------



## SFLguy (Jul 30, 2016)

JAB said:


> Priorities amigo. $65 for what you get is a far greater value then ones return in any bar... for instance. Not to mention it is several months away still.
> Like Linus said offer to volunteer. Hit members up and see if any one can help with rides/hotels etc.


I'll definitely be asking when i get time

My money is going to paying off debt hahaha
I can always get a drink for free but I've only got until i finish college to work off the interest free loans


----------



## SFLguy (Jul 30, 2016)

That and the occasional plant haha


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ya lost me at "Florida" lol.


----------



## JAB (Jul 31, 2016)

Afuckingmen Tony!!! :rollhappy: I have never seen the appeal, but I probably need to get over that for the sake of the orchids!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 31, 2016)

I simply meant that I'm not driving 1000+ miles for an orchid show lol.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2016)

I guess that Redlands trip is off! oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yup lol. If I want stuff, I'll send someone down with money lol. Honestly, with 9 crosses maturing, I'm trying not to buy things.


----------

